
Researchers Gave the EmDrive Its Most Sensitive Test and Saw Nothing - n0pe_p0pe
https://www.wired.com/story/a-mythical-form-of-space-propulsion-finally-gets-a-real-test/
======
BoiledCabbage
Ultimately if this turns out to be just "thermal drift" it's the result we all
expected, but not the result we hoped for. It would've been nice to see a nice
to see a revolutionary theory bending leap forward in space propulsion.

------
AndrewStephens
It's a shame but this is what everyone (well, most people) expected. I am glad
that is was properly investigated but it was always too good to be true.

------
mNovak
Surprised that thermal expansion is so hard to test against--seems like you
could just heat up the DUT and compare against the thrust measurements?

